# Ossabaw Island WMA - 2nd Hunt	02/06/2020



## crazy00hunter (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone going?


----------



## Kyle blount (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm going! You ever been?


----------



## abacer86 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah I'm going, looking forward to it hopefully it'll be a bit cooler than it's been.


----------



## dmac (Jan 16, 2020)

Myself and my son will be there. Looking forward to it. Been there many times. Always a great time. Sure hope the weather cools down.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 23, 2020)

Wish i was going. Have great time.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 23, 2020)

This is my giant 7 pointer way back and wonder if that big gator still there


----------



## jdmoore308 (Jan 26, 2020)

Will be going down for the second hunt taking my three boys two of which are twins that will be celebrating their 15th birthday on the island. The last time I hunted ossabaw there mom was pregnant with them, so they are very excited to be going for their first trip. Since you get to show up Tuesday at lunch how are they doing to check in it's my understanding that you check in on Wednesday still, is there some kind of honor System on who gets there first checks in first or is it just every man for himself on Wednesday was just curious thank you for any help. See you all down there and good luck


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 27, 2020)

JD, pretty much every year I have been, there is a line of chairs that people put out in front of the check stations as they get to the island so take at least 1 extra chair. Good luck to you and your boys.


----------



## jdmoore308 (Jan 27, 2020)

Danny Leigh said:


> JD, pretty much every year I have been, there is a line of chairs that people put out in front of the check stations as they get to the island so take at least 1 extra chair. Good luck to you and your boys.


Thanks for the help Danny although this is not going to be my first trip to ossabow this will be my 13th hunting trip to the island. It will be my first trip with being able to go over on Tuesday so I wasn't sure quite how it worked didn't want to step on anyone's toes. Thanks for the help hopefully I can repay the favor sometime


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 27, 2020)

Alot has changed in 15 years. Metal building that now has the check-in area, 5 bathroom/showers (count on no TP), lots of charging ports for phones, a big cooler and then an area to clean the animals. 

Routes are about the same except that the 40-42 areas are closed to the road still washed out. Metal fire rings in camp for fires. New trailers with springs.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 31, 2020)

I will be going along with my other lady friends! They have all been before but this is my first time. Also bringing a fishing rod... sea trout yum yum yum


----------



## crazy00hunter (Jan 31, 2020)

Kyle blount said:


> I'm going! You ever been?


This will be my first time going!


----------



## tlee22 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hope everyone is safe down there.   Some pretty bad weather headed your way.  Looks like Sat will be the best day to hunt.


----------



## antharper (Feb 9, 2020)

Hope y’all had a great hunt , share some pictures


----------



## jdmoore308 (Feb 10, 2020)

We had a wonderful trip to the island. . 41 Hunters Got 45 Hogs. . Our group got 10 of those so we had a great trip. . Plus my 15 year old twins got to celebrate their birthday on the island. What an experience. Everyone We met were great people. We have some lifelong friends now. . I would like to thank all of the DNR personnel. For their hard work I know they don't get many pats on the back. But they have a hard job and they do their best to accommodate everyone. . Look forward to the next trip already in the planning stage.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 10, 2020)

JD, looks like a fun hunt and a nice birthday present for the twins. Hope everyone weathered the rain on Thursday night.


----------



## jdmoore308 (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes, the rain was somewhat dicey Thursday night.But everyone came through it okay, at least it Did not rain during the hunt. But unfortunately, there were some people bailing water out of their tent. I don't think there were very many of us that didn't figure out where their tent was leaking.


----------



## timetohunt (Feb 17, 2020)

jdmoore308 said:


> We had a wonderful trip to the island. . 41 Hunters Got 45 Hogs. . Our group got 10 of those so we had a great trip. . Plus my 15 year old twins got to celebrate their birthday on the island. What an experience. Everyone We met were great people. We have some lifelong friends now. . I would like to thank all of the DNR personnel. For their hard work I know they don't get many pats on the back. But they have a hard job and they do their best to accommodate everyone. . Look forward to the next trip already in the planning stage.


Great meeting you all, will be looking for you in the future out in the woods.
Pat


----------



## dank1296 (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice anyone get a chance to fish.


----------

